# What does everyone else do?



## gun plumber (30 Oct 2004)

I have an arty backround(the pointy end)and in that my role was clear.As a new member to the EME branch,I have one question:In theatre what do I do?I've read my role in the EME handbook and resersearched what the LAD dets have done in the past but what is my role in present warfare?I've seen all the films "RCEME in battle"on my CET,where the Sgt Mag jumps out of the willie's jeep with the Stirling and does stand to for 5 min,but what do we, as EME do in theatre of wa?"
I've asked many of staff member, and all they told me is "We wait for sh!T to break!"Thats fine,but what about camp disipline,field skills and War fighting skills in general?
I'm not looking back on the choice I made(We are a proud few ,required to support the many)but, Iwas wondering, what as a battle group,we,as wpns techs,would be expected to fill?
I am to see the carrer manager on monday and am asking for a service batt   or a first line unit to experience the war fighting side to my trade and hopefully I can gain some experience in this matter.
Soldier before Tech
Arte et Marte
By Skill and by Fighting


Ubique
Everyware


----------



## gun plumber (30 Oct 2004)

Just as a side note:
I am one of the few people who like to wear cam paint,eat rations and wash in a basin that is left,so any suggestions for postings,(that do not downplay the CSS) would be appriciated.I'm not into the bulls!t that happenes,but,honest,to goodness soldiering 
I plan on asking the carreer mangleer on Monday to post me to a first line unit


----------



## KaptKain (30 Oct 2004)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> Just as a side note:
> I am one of the few people who like to wear cam paint,eat rations and wash in a basin that is left,so any suggestions for postings,(that do not downplay the CSS) would be appriciated.I'm not into the bulls!t that happenes,but,honest,to goodness soldiering
> I plan on asking the carreer mangleer on Monday to post me to a first line unit



Hey there man. I would say ask to posted to a RCR/PPCLI Regt then. Even if its not in theatre, ya will get lots of field trng from their field Ex's. I remember a few up in Gagetwon where they were in the field for 30+ days.
But, from my Experience in field for Maint. The main things ya do are MRT (has prob same procedures as a Gun getting in itsa initial postn..secure area, post def...etc). At the Maint biv ya have a specified QRF (Quick Reaction Force), you have to maintain the line of def on your Sect/PL/ side of the Coy Biv.  As well, each sect shares the shifts at the in/out route.
The good thing though about being maint in the field is...you are pretty much self sufficient. Ya have the right guys living "in" with ya to fix Veh's/Wpns/Generators. The only guys ya have to depend on external are Tn to bring food/sup/fuel/mail (generic stuff I mean). 
When I went TN and was in the field 3 of our HL's broke down. Spent the whole two weeks trench duty and not my trade cause we had no Veh Techs with us and Maint Coy was backed up on repairs...and a General visting basically menat time to look "fancy".


----------

